# Vertexes (Vertices?)



## Sprung (Jun 19, 2015)

I've been wanting to try a new kit for a while and have had a few people ask me about maybe making some click pens. Since it's a well regarded kit, I figured I'd give the Vertex a try. I followed @Bean_counter 's suggestion and inserted a small piece of toothpick into the click mechanism with just the tiniest amount of CA to hold it in place without the CA getting into other places and messing up the mechanism. Now I just hope these sell! (Though I'm very tempted to keep the one with YCB for myself.)

CA finish on all of these.

From left to right:
Cherry Burl on Gunmetal
Yellow Cedar Burl on Gunmetal
Bigleaf Maple Burl on Chrome

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jun 19, 2015)

You have to keep that YCB!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 19, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> You have to keep that YCB!!



Even though I write pretty much exclusively with fountain pens these days, I'm definitely going to have to. At least with a Schmidt EasyFlow 9000 refill it writes like a dream!


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 20, 2015)

The YCB steals the show ! Your wife says you already have too many

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 20, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Your wife says you already have too many



She's just going to have to get over it!  Especially since she has been nabbing just about every 2nd or 3rd pen I've been making lately and adding it to her collection of pens! (I'm really surprised all three of these are still to be found on my desk!)


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 20, 2015)

Sweet looking.

What's with the toothpick though?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 20, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> What's with the toothpick though?



If you unscrew the cap/finial on the clicker (or look at it before assembling, since it ships disassembled) you'll notice that in the clicker mechanism it's hollow. From what I've read - and heard from Michael - @Bean_counter - that's the one week point of this kit. The hollow portion is just sized enough to fit a toothpick in there. I cut one pointed end off, inserted it in, marked the length I needed, cut it to length, and reinserted it with the tiniest amount of CA glue. This is supposed to make it more rigid and less prone to breaking, since the hollow portion of the plastic on the click mechanism can sometimes otherwise break I've heard.

And it took more time to type that out than to actually do that little upgrade/fix on each kit, lol. Simple to do and I'm sure it was worth the time to do so. I probably spent more time making sure the hex sections lined up during assembly than I did putting pieces of toothpicks in the clickers. If I had another unassembled kit, I'd do a picture walk-through for you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jerry B (Jun 20, 2015)

don't care much for the kit itself, but those woods you chose make the pens pop!
well done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jun 20, 2015)

Nicely done.
I did the toothpick upgrade a few years ago.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06787%20Custom.jpg

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2


----------



## Sprung (Jun 20, 2015)

@ripjack13 - there you go, Les has a nice pic showing the toothpick upgrade.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Jun 26, 2015)

@Sprung matt those are great looking, the Cornbread takes the cake for me....I'm glad you like that kit they are fun to do and you're pens are some of my favorites on here

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 26, 2015)

Vertexi?


----------



## David Seaba (Jun 27, 2015)

Those are some Great looking pens Matt.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 27, 2015)

Outstanding pens Matt!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

